# Craftsman GT6000 Deck



## lakeman2000 (Jun 8, 2013)

I have a GT6000 tractor, model 917.25770. The 44" mower deck is very shallow and does not mulch. Is it possible to replace the deck with a 46" deck from say a model 917.258870 that has a real mulch deck?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..lakeman.. If all the hookups match, and the belt will attach properly it will work fine.


----------

